# Lichteffekte?



## Nino (23. Februar 2002)

Hi
Also ich hab hier zwei bilder, die leuchten sehr stark.
Wie geht das, dass die so stark leuchten??? Das Teil bei dem ersten
Bild mit den Windeffekten in alle Richtungen, hab ich auch gemacht aber bei mir leuchtet esd nicht so stark. Wie geht das, dass das so stark leuchtet??? 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen











MFG
Nino


----------



## Christoph (24. Februar 2002)

der obere Lichteffelt ist auf irgendeiner page ein tutorial und der ander effekt ist da schon ein bisschen komplizierter! vor kurzem haben wir versicht genau diesen effekt bzw. das Bild nachzubauen!!! keine Chance!! ist einfach Spielerei!!!


----------



## freekazoid (24. Februar 2002)

törö zusammen

also ich würd meinen der obere effekt ist - wie hochi schon gesagt hat -  von, bzw. mit einem tutoeial gemacht worden. das glitzer-zeugs ist ja nix weiteres als ein kleiner, gewölbter text auf dem ein funken tutorial oder was ähnliches angewendet worde.
das untere bild ist meiner meinung nach mit nem grafiktablett gemacht worden (siehe bild). ich habe versucht auch so was zu machen und denke dass ich rangekommen bin. und zwar so:
kritzel - gauscher weichzeichner - schein nach aussen


----------



## Christoph (24. Februar 2002)

hi, könntest du bitte dafür sorgen das das Pic funktioniert!! ich glaub da hat was mit dem Upload ned gefunzt!!!!

Wäre interessant wie du da hingebracht hast!!!

mfg hochi


----------



## elgo (24. Februar 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=12630&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## braindad (24. Februar 2002)

?? funzt doch alles, hochi. mach mal nen reload


----------



## Christoph (24. Februar 2002)

ok, sorry


----------



## freekazoid (24. Februar 2002)

@ hochi

das pic funktioniert ja eigentlich astrein, oder etwa nicht?
falls irgendwelche unklarheiten bestehen, einfach fragen


----------



## c0p (24. Februar 2002)

@ hochi: also das obere pic ist mit wind gemacht :

du zeichnest irgendwat machst darauf windeffekt und drehst das pic solange bis du alle richtungen durch hast ... dann machste noch bild -> einstellungen -> farbton /sättigung und färbst es  mit der farbe ein dir du willst

cu all


----------



## Nino (25. Februar 2002)

*Thx*

Thx all
Falls ich das nicht so hinkriegen sollte melde ich mich wieder  

An c0p:
Danek aber das mit den Windeffekten war mir bekannt wie du es in meinem Beitrag siehst


----------



## Nino (25. Februar 2002)

@ freekazoid
Danke für deine Hilfe aber kannst du mir schritt für schritt erklären was du gemacht hast (werkzeuge, filter etc.)
einfach alles  
Weil ich hab dasselbe gemacht aber bekomm nicht dasselbe raus wie du

Ich hoffe du kannst mir helfen


----------



## Christoph (25. Februar 2002)

ach!!! das hab ich nun wirklich nicht gewusst!!! 

was is nun mal schnell photoshop?!?!?!%) %) :#


----------



## subzero (25. Februar 2002)

äähm..naja..wie mache ichd en das erste bild....lol

gibbet dafür ein tut...weil weiß ja gar nich wei das heißt...???


----------



## freekazoid (25. Februar 2002)

@ subzero

probier mal den link hier, der ist zwar nicht 100pro das, aber so in etwa solltest du's machen. einfach den 3ten,4ten und 5ten schritt weglassen. dann sollte es klappen 

@ nino

also das ist im pronzip gar nich schwer (was ist das schon wenn man weiss wie )

1. lade dir das bild in den ps6 und mach ne neue ebene
2. setze die vordergrundfarbe auf weiss und nimm das pinsel-werkzeug. ich hab etwa die spitze 9px, weich genommen.
3. male einfach in die dunkle fläche rein. ein paar kratzer wie auf meinem bild.
4. doppelklicke die ebene mit dem gekritzel drauf, das du gerade gemacht hast und gib dem teil ein "schein nach aussen".

mit dem aber noch nicht genug.

5. setze den ebenenmodus auf "farbig abwedeln"
6. nun die einstellungen:

 deckkraft : 62%
 störung  : 0%
 farbe : #FFFFE3
 technik : 'geschmackssache'
 überfüllen : 7 %
 grösse : 27 px

7. lege nun eine neue ebene an und fülle diese mit der farbe #53697E und setze den ebenenmodus auf "farbe".


yo, das wärs, in etwa so sollte es dann aussehen:


----------



## subzero (26. Februar 2002)

welche link @ freakazoid..


----------



## freekazoid (26. Februar 2002)

oh hoppla 

ja okay, mein fehler!

hier aber der richtige link

;-)


----------



## Nino (26. Februar 2002)

*Thx*

@ Freekazoid

Danke für deine Hilfe Freekazoid  
Falls ich wieder probs habe melde ich mich

Thx @ all


----------



## freekazoid (26. Februar 2002)

kene ursache, mann!

immer gern doch. mag's ja auch wenn mir geholfen wird


----------



## Azrael666 (26. Februar 2002)

thx freekazoid
für die Anleitung...mal schauen ob ich das auch so hinkriege ;-)

Greetz Azrael


----------



## draGY (28. Februar 2002)

@freak 
aehm welche einstellungen sin dat? also hab da irgendwie en prob dadie werte zu finden.


----------



## freekazoid (1. März 2002)

@ dragy

nanana, nicht verzagen... 
naja, hier hab ich dir mal das fenster angehängt inklusive den einstellungen. damit du sie bestimmt findest


----------



## draGY (1. März 2002)

aehm ...hüstel... 
ach dort  Ich hab net dadrauf geklickt sondern auch einfach nur den haken gemacht  naja dachte ja net das die einstellungen noch zu dem Punkt gehören der 2 schrite vorher war 
aba dennoch thx


----------



## freekazoid (1. März 2002)

naja, nicht wirklich, aber hast's ja noch hibekommen


----------

